# i accept cash tip! ignore uber with their bs already tip crap



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

got $20 tip cuz i told all my pax that their rating is bad so they give me $20 sometimes more to rate them 5 star


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> got $20 tip cuz i told all my pax that their rating is bad so they give me $20 sometimes more to rate them 5 star


Really.. lol did you tell hin he will get deactivated if it gets too low?


----------



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

yes..

and yea he give me 5 star and i give him 5 star --- we exchange 5 star =) and he give me $20 lolz because he said uber is his life without uber he cant do anything.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Well, don't lie and be a thief now...

Let them know their rating does count and drivers can skip request if a rating is low. But don't say he will get deactivated if he is sitting at a 4.6 (I'm sure he wasn't low enough to get deactivated)...


----------



## Pinnacle12 (Jan 30, 2016)

kevin dang said:


> got $20 tip cuz i told all my pax that their rating is bad so they give me $20 sometimes more to rate them 5 star


I have a question! 
I was thinking about putting a TIP jar of some kind on my dashboard. I am going to put some money in it to make it look like riders have been tipping me. Does it say anywhere under the Uber rules that we can't have a TIP jar? Just wondering if I would get in trouble and possibly deactivated! Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2016)

Instead of the word "Tip" just put "Rob Me At Gunpoint" do yourself a favor and don't carry cash!


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

Pinnacle12 said:


> I have a question!
> I was thinking about putting a TIP jar of some kind on my dashboard. I am going to put some money in it to make it look like riders have been tipping me. Does it say anywhere under the Uber rules that we can't have a TIP jar? Just wondering if I would get in trouble and possibly deactivated! Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated!


Many drivers have been deactivated for this.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a tip jar in my car. If uber deactivates me for it, I will sue them on terms that I was treated like an employee and not an independent contractor. There are many ways that I have been treated like an employee, this would just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Pinnacle12 said:


> I have a question!
> I was thinking about putting a TIP jar of some kind on my dashboard. I am going to put some money in it to make it look like riders have been tipping me. Does it say anywhere under the Uber rules that we can't have a TIP jar? Just wondering if I would get in trouble and possibly deactivated! Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated!


Knowing FUber riders, they will probably think it's a freebie like "take a penny, leave a penny".


----------



## john djjjoe (Feb 20, 2015)

sicky said:


> I have a tip jar in my car. If uber deactivates me for it, I will sue them on terms that I was treated like an employee and not an independent contractor. There are many ways that I have been treated like an employee, this would just be the icing on the cake.


Unsubscribed from this thread.


----------

